# mp3 abspielen aber mit einer besonderheit



## Vannir (28. Juli 2007)

ich und ein Kumpel arbeiten anner HP und wollten halt so anklickbare bilder als navi nehmen. Da kam meinem kumpel die idee, dass es doch ma was neues wäre, dass zB n herzschlag abgespielt wird, bevor die seite läd. ich klicke zB auf "Charaktere", ein Herzschlag is zu Hören und die Seite mit den Charakteren kommt. Ist das technisch realisierbar, wenn ja wie? Ich freue mich über jede Hilfe^^


----------



## Kalma (31. Juli 2007)

Moin,

ja, das ist realisierbar. Allerdings mit Flash.
Ihr könntet die Website entweder ganz in Flash machen. Dann wird das nachher mit der Dynamik allerdings etwas schwierig.
Oder ihr könntet vor jeder Seite das Flash Intro mit dem Herzschlag einbinden, und automatisch nach diesem Herzschlag weiterleiten lassen. Das wirkt aber unprofessionell, wenn die Seite erst neu geladen werden muss.

Achte auf deine Rechtschreibung.


MfG
David


----------



## d2wap (31. Juli 2007)

.. oder ein eigenes JavaScript-Menü... 
Aber ich würde zu einer Flash-Seite mit XML-Import oder DB-Anbindung raten - das ist dynamisch und zugleich kann alles so gestaltet werden, wie es sein soll.

Am Rande:
Mir hat man es am Anfang auch des Öfteren gesagt:
Bitte achte auf eine korrekte Grammatik und Rechtschreibung (inkl. Groß-/ Kleinschreibung)


----------

